
NYTimes talks about Apple's former CFO and Steve Jobs - mattculbreth
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/26/technology/26anderson.html?ex=1335240000&en=4db43cadc825d354&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
mattculbreth
I'm still nervous about all of this. I know the Board has cleared Jobs a
couple of times, but that doesn't mean the SEC has. Hopefully it all goes
away.

